# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  i can teach you Chinese, but could you teach me Russian?

## Ashlee

:: 
 I live in China, but will go to Russia this November for something.
I'd like to learn some before going. 
who can help? 
Thank you~~~~~~~~~~~~~`
 And during my stay, maybe I need a russian-chinese translator, who is intrested?
pay per day~~ 
my e-mail: ceekey8@hotmail.com 
Thanks for your attention.

----------


## Palacio

Ohhh I love chinese, It's one of my favorite languages  ::  well.. china has many, I mean mandarín, Im a big fan of chinese TV too.. too bad I do not speak at all russian.

----------


## Ashlee

:: anyway, if you wanna learn Chinese, I can teach you~
no matter you can teach me Russian or not~~  ::  
send me e-mail if you want. 
or add my Msn: ashleelin@live.cn

----------


## MetalPoki

i know chinese too  ::

----------

